# Columbus, OH games



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm looking to become part of a group in the Columbus, Ohio area.  Please post here or e-mail me if interested....


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 22, 2002)

*Columbus Area also*

Crothian,

I am also in Columbus, and looking for some new blood in my group. What games are you interrested in playing?

We're currently running 2 3e/d20 games, both on sundays.. we have 5-7 players in the games currently. The 1st game is the weekly game, and we're in process of rotating that to give me a break, there are about 4 of the seven of us who are DM's, but recently I have been running the majority of the games.

The 2nd game is a "monthly" game and we have just started the character generation process, I am not running this right now due to work commitments.

If you are interrested we can swap info.  As a group we tend to play a good mix of action and Role Playing type adventures. Sessions usually start from noon and continue until 7-8. We are all adults and some of us have children in the 1yr-6yr ranges. So expect some interruptions, and be prepared to be kid friendly.

Let me know if you're still interrested..

Lord Apoc


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2002)

You have a private e-mail address.  I thought it'd be better to do this over e-mail, but this works, too.   

I'm a fantasy junky, but I like to play anything.  I have no problem with kids, I'm 27 myself but no family yet.  So, I'm interested.  You can post here or you can e-mail me at 
Remmington@insight.rr.com  Either works.  Thanks!


----------

